

Ask HN: Are there any good markets to sell your desktop / server software? - tim_nuwin

I am currently looking into selling my software through Codecanyon but they charge 55% per order on non-exclusive sales which seems really high.  Have you had any luck with Amazon or know of any code canyon alternatives?
======
sjs382
I've sold some cheap scripts on [https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)

The marketing is completely up to you though, and you don't get the benefit of
being listed in a directory of software for sale.

